# Security While Camping



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Almost every camping trip will have a time when the camp is left unoccupied. Whether it is a long day-trip away from camp or simply going for a walk around the loop in the campground, leaving a camp unattended poses a risk of theft of your camping stuff.

What measures do you take for short trips away from camp or for longer trips away?

For example, do you leave your portable BBQ out when you leave? What about ice chests? Portable tables? Bikes?

We usually lock things up as much as possible. We've added new (read different) keyed locks to our storage compartments. We use bike locks to attach bikes to the bumper of the camper. We stow anything that looks like it might entice someone to break in and we leave window blinds open. We always lock the door and deadbolt if we are leaving camp - even for short walks.

I do leave the BBQ out and an ice chest. Probably should lock up the BBQ - it's brand new and a nice one that might entice someone. I haven't been locking up the hitch but I may in the future - a post here on the forum made me think that might be a good thing.

So, what about you?

BBB


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

BBB,

We do pretty much the same. I lock down everything that I can and sometimes I just throw the little bikes under the tonneau cover in the truck. If somebody wants to steal my beer, fine. All they had to do was ask and I would have bought them a beer!

However, I am in the process of applying for a Florida, Non Resident concealed carry permit which is valid in 28 states. This may sound a little harsh, but after a dicey incident in Lumberton, NC this past Saturday night, to me it is justified.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a bicycle lock to lock my hitch to one of the stabilizers so it is not in my TV.

For the first time I purchased a add a room screen room and at night most things go in there. Its only a zipper but it feels more secure.

Most campers leave a lot out as we all do and I know most of us even watch our neighbors site a little and we assume they watch ours. I do lock up when I leave but as I said in the other post I leave blinds open so someone can see there is nothing 'out' worth stealing.

Sometimes your first walk around will alert you to people you 'think' you do not want to trust. It stinks that we have to think like that but those are the facts.

Where my father has a seasonal site they lose around 15 picnic tables a year. People put them in a van or under a cap on a pick up and drive right out. Bicycles are the next stolen item.

I try not to be paronoid but most big stuff stolen is done on a sat nite because most people are checking out sunday whether it being a weekend trip or a week. This way you cannot walk around and see it. I will usually put more stuff away sat dinner time than other nites.

John


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I do the same as John on Sat nights. I guess we have been lucky because I dont do to much to secure things. I lock the bicycles and put the "big" stuff away, but everything else I leave out. chairs, beer cooler, rug, etc. I do also leave the blinds open if we will be gone for awhile. I have a pretty scary dog inside so they probably wont mess with anything. LOL  We also try not to spend a lot of money on camping things. that way I dont get upset if stuff gets stolen or ruined. Like I said I have been lucky so far.

sally


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I use a bicycle lock to lock my hitch to one of the stabilizers so it is not in my TV.
> 
> For the first time I purchased a add a room screen room and at night most things go in there. Its only a zipper but it feels more secure.
> 
> ...


 We too lock all things up expecially if even going for a walk around loops. Hitch has lock also if we are unhitched. We usually take our dogs walking also but our campsite that we usually go to you can see our TT just about at all times.
As far as table and grill all sites have a table and grills and we dont have bikes.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We don't lock anything except the camper. We leave everything out that is used outside. I have thought about our bikes being taken, however. We keep the coolers and chairs inside our screen room, so I hope that is deterrent enough. In two years and nearly 20 trips, never had a problem.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As for us, we lock up what we can, put the rest out of sight, and try not to worry to much about it.

I do put a lock on the trailer tounge as well as the hitch stinger. Bikes are cable locked to each other as well as the trailer bumper.

Easily grabbed items of extreme value go with us (in the trailer and out of sight at night) or in the TV if we are out and about.

I have never worried too much about the bar-b-q, cooler, etc. We move things in under the awning at night, but otherwise don't lock them up.

As far as arming ourselves is concerned, the day I feel the need to carry a firearm with me camping, is the day I will sell my Outback! I have nothing against guns, or people that own them, but I go on vacation to relax, and I'm not sure how you do that if you feel you have to have .38 at your side to feel safe.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doug,

I was kinda jokig about the carry permit! I played hotel cowboy this week between MD and FL. On our return leg, we experiencied some very shady characters in NC.

Just a little side bar along with the gun rack in my truck and the straw in my hair.
















Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ya know, being from Los Angeles you would think that I would be among the most cynical on this topic.








But we don't lock anything but the camper itself. If somebody wants to take a bike, ice chest, BBQ, or whatever, I'll go get another one. I'm not really that concerned.

Personal safety is another issue though, and maybe that's the Angelino in me. Lets just say that we are protected


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We haven't had any problems...yet. We do lock the bikes up to the camper and the hitch and sway bars we just put in the front compartment. We leave the grill out and just put it under the camper and the cooler just sits out. Like Tim said if they need the beer or soda they can have it, I would have offered them one if they stopped by anyway.

As for a gun, I have a concealed carry permit here in Delaware and I don't normally carry one with me but have thought about it when we are camping. Not to "carry" on my person but to have available inside the camper for night time problems.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Security is up to the Chief of Security Mr. Skippy.









Hey may have been a cute puppy, but when he's in defense mode and the hair is standing up on the back of his neck I really don't worry about our safety - though I do greatly worry about the safety of anyone the stumbles into our campsite that doesn't get a warm greeting from us.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't really lock a whole lot up either. I store my hitch and bars in the front compartment, but we do always lock and deadbolt the door.
One method I have seen in a CG, but never put into practice, was someone left the hitch and ball with the lock engaged and simply left the hitch hanging by the ball.

I too have a concealed weapons permit here in PA, but have never felt I needed it while camping. If and when the time comes, however, I will put it to use.

Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Ya know, being from Los Angeles you would think that I would be among the most cynical on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Angelino here, sort of. We throw a 10' bike cable around the bikes and BBQ and don't lock anything else other than the trailer. But we tend to stay at out-of-the way places with few sketchy folks. Yeah, maybe I'm too cocky, but I don't have anything more threatening than a big flashlight when we camp. I'm more paranoid about my house than the camper.

Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I should add we lock up our quads with a heavy cable, but I know it can be cut in seconds. So I also use what is called a Cable Lock & Alarm which is a 128 siren and thin cable. If the cable is cut or the lock tampered with it sounds off. I figure most crooks will cut it quickly but once its broken the only way to turn it off is with the key.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have never felt the need to lock up anything we leave outside. I lock the camper when we go out but thats about it. Besides they would have to get by my wifes attack Shih-Tzu first







. With any luck they will take the dog







(please!)

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only thing I lock is my generator. The rest looks like we may just be out for a walk. Most of the places we camp everyone does the same and I have yet to hear of a theft.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually only lock the camper when ever we the camp site.
But if going off for a long time we lock the bikes around a tree.
everthing else is in our Add-A-Room and no one has bothered it yet.

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Same as Andy only the cable on my gen isn't as big the 1/2" cable on his gen.







I will put the lafuma's (purchased pre-911) away, but other stuff stays out. Generally no problems.


----------



## risnewski (Feb 20, 2005)

We lock the door, lock the bikes to a tree or the trailer and turn on the radio inside the trailer. It's the only time a radio is played in our humble abode-away-from-abode. Otherwise we go for blessed quiet.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I lock the trailer but rarely lock anything else up. If someone wants my folding chair that bad, they can have it. I will occasionally lock the bikes but mostly to keep little kids from taking off with it for joyrides, which we have had happen a couple of times.

As for carrying a gun... I own guns (somewhere between "some" and "many") includign some dandy pistols but I have never taken them in the camper. I don't have anything against someone who does but with the number of little campers running in and out of the trailer, I don't need the mother of some four year old freaking out because her kid is anywhere near a gun, even if it is locked and unloaded. The funny part about that is we don't even give it a second thought that virtually every person camping carrys a bunch of sharp butcher knives and I seriously doubt they lock their utinsels up. The few times I have combined target shooting with camping I have kept the weapons locked securely away in the Truck.

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I lock the trailer but rarely lock anything else up. If someone wants my folding chair that bad, they can have it. I will occasionally lock the bikes but mostly to keep little kids from taking off with it for joyrides, which we have had happen a couple of times.
> 
> As for carrying a gun... I own guns (somewhere between "some" and "many") includign some dandy pistols but I have never taken them in the camper. I don't have anything against someone who does but with the number of little campers running in and out of the trailer, I don't need the mother of some four year old freaking out because her kid is anywhere near a gun, even if it is locked and unloaded. The funny part about that is we don't even give it a second thought that virtually every person camping carrys a bunch of sharp butcher knives and I seriously doubt they lock their utinsels up. The few times I have combined target shooting with camping I have kept the weapons locked securely away in the Truck.
> 
> ...


Its not butcher knives or guns that cause the problems it is the little George Washington's that find a Axe that can cause damage to feet and hands more often. Followed closely by fishing knives and flaming marshmallows. The difference between those up close and personal WMD are that they only hurt up to arms length away (well flaming marshmallows have been known to fly across the camp fire and hit an innocent bystander 10' away). Guns can reach out and touch some one in a not to friendly way. I am not against guns but many people dont understand them so they fear them.

My problem is that I camp and hike in an area frequently where there could be bears or cougars (even very angry Mommy Moose) so having a gun would be nice but the DW feels that the biggest weapon we should carry is a pointed walking stick. So far nothing has been needed and that is the way I plan on it staying.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Andy,
What about sprays? I don't know their effectiveness on angry mama moose but they have some specifically for bears.

There are also some for defense against humans. Don't know what effect that would have on escalating a situation.

This whole topic was triggered by recent break-ins to my vehicle and in my hotel room while traveling, and an incident of a freind of mine.

I had recommended a camp site near Mt. Rainier (actually, on the Bumping river which runs intot he American river which runs into the Yakama and then Columbia). The campground was a dry camp site but well kept by the State (how rare is that) and there is some good fly fishing on the bumping. He and his family decided to tent camp and during the night they were awakened by a group of noisy folk who were using the camp as a good place to trade and sell drugs. When my freind went to ask if they could quiet down or move to another site - you guessed it - he got the snot beat out of him. Now, he might be accused of being rather stupid for approaching drug dealers in that situation but the threat was there whether he approached or not.

When we camp, many times there is a Ranger (a real gun-toting, trained to deal with bad guys RANGER) but often there isn't such a person to deter trouble makers. I don't fear bears or even the moose but humans scare me in some situations - never know what they are likely to do. Animals generally aren't malicious, bad guy humans are definitely malicious and generally armed.

I'm no stranger to guns. My brother was a certified marksman and did a lot of shooting - I tagged along and got pretty adept myself with a wide variety of weapons. I still worry about having one around though because I can't tell which is the greater risk - having something bad happen because I have a gun along or having something bad happen because I don't.

Theft is certainly a concern but much less than personal safety of my family. I've struggled with this issue for many years. I'm open to any experience or otherwise gained wisdom from others on this issue.

BBB


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

One word of caution on pepper sprays...be very careful using them in confided areas. Our used car manager accidental set off one that a customer had on her key ring....our showroom has 12 "offices" and room for 6 cars, after about 30 seconds everybody outside. I know it wasn't as bad as getting hit with the spray direct but in tight areas it will stop everybody!!!

Also, I think some states have made them illegal to carry.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pepper spray is on the Florida List of concealed weapons. It is also illeagal to carry pepper spray in MD.

Just my $.02

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

No issues in 42 years. (Yes my parents honeymoon involved a tent.)

I'd rather be in jail than dead. Deterrents worked with Russia. If everyone had a gun the thugs would think twice. A little town up the street from me made it illegal to NOT own a gun. The population is around 20,000 they employ 2 bored police officers.

Back on the subject. I find most campers of like mind. We just don't venture in to each others site.

Honda in english means steal me! I lock the EU3000.

The NRA stickers on the TV and Trailer I bet also help.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't mean to fuel a gun debate but it is interesting to talk about. I was amused recently to overhear two woman talking about how one of them got up and left a cafe because a police officer came in and he had a gun. It made her nervous to be around it. That strikes me as plain silly.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow I would feel safer.......................and also assume they have good coffee and donuts









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Somehow I would feel safer.......................and also assume they have good coffee and donuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the waitress knows to pour waaaayyyy too much sugar in the Cop's coffee cup!
















Remember this......"I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6".

Again,

My $.02

Tim ( I am a certified Range Safety Officer and General Firearms Safety Instructor)









It does not really matter, but I figured that I would share anyway!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was raise around guns and keep guns in my house (the local police could use it as a back up arsenal). The guns are locked in a safe and the key is out of reach of the little one, but he has been around guns since he was born. I will not let him even point a toy gun at another person. It is good to respect guns but you don't need to fear them. I also would rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6.

Just my 2 cents worth (with inflation it is really only worth 1/2 a cent)

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anything really expensive is locked down. (cable locked, or inside trailer)

Ice chests (with beer) are locked inside trailer. (won't tempt the kiddies)

Chairs, etc...no biggie. If they run off with something, it can easily be replaced.

Never had anything stolen while camping. (knocking on desk)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When we went to Yosemite last summer I did buy one of those BEAR sized peppersprays to supplement my "other" protection. It's rated to spray a large beam for 5 seconds and hit a target up to 25' away. Still too close for comfort!

Last summer we had 2 people killed by mountain lions in the southern California mountains. One man mountain biking was eaten alive. I won't give an animal this chance with my family. We also keep the kiddies very close at hand at all times.


----------

